# XOs



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

quick pic of some of the EXOs. i just got a charger for my camera finally, so i took a couple of snaps.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoa they must be happy to have so many friends lol
how large is that tank? looks pretty big.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

they are so pretty! Gimmie !


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

holy crap lol


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a video of your hand being held in the tank smelling like food.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

haha yeah ive heard those things are pretty aggressive


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

lol. they dont attack the hand that feeds them. hahahaha.

but heres a vid of them tearing apart some MP

[yt]vEiXbOhKlQQ[/yt]

and one of the other tanks going crazy on some bloodworms

[yt]6WtFy84EsQ0[/yt]


----------

